# 796 Khz oscillator coil



## alvaro ito (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola antes de nada.
Ahora la pregunta:
Estoy intentando construir un instrumento musical, y unos de los componentes de su placa electronica son:
-796 kHz. (nom.) Osc. Coil 
-1000 uH Choke Coil.
Donde puedo encontrar estos componentes? El 796 kHz. (nom.) Osc. Coil es eso que hay dentro de radios con forma de cubo metalico? Que diferencia hay entre un Oscillatior coil y un transformador de frecuencia intermedia?

Con respecto al Choke coil, en algunas paginas me aparecen, pero con valores de nano henrios, no de micro henrios.
Gracias por la ayuda.
Un saludo


----------



## crimson (Nov 24, 2008)

Hola Alvaro, por lo que interpreto, "Oscillator Coil" significa "bobina osciladora". Se puede utilizar una FI, en realidad la "osciladora" de color rojo de una radio de AM, o sino, cualquiera de las otras FI (amarillo, blanco o negro) pero sacándole el capacitor que tienen abajo, para que resuenen más arriba de 455KHz. El 1000uH choke coil debe ser una simple inductancia de 1mHy, viene con los colores de una resistencia de 1K pero es más gordito. Cualquier cosa posteanos el circuito para ver con más detalle. Saludos C


----------



## alvaro ito (Nov 24, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta crimson.
El choke de 1000 uH ya lo encontré, pero no lo otro.

Parte del circuito es este y las referencias son L2 y L3.






En el listado de componentes aparecen como 796 kHz. (nom.) Osc. Coil

Valdrian estos:

http://fr.mouser.com/Search/Refine.aspx?Keyword=796+khz

(el primero de la lista)
gracias de nuevo y saludos


----------



## crimson (Nov 24, 2008)

Sí Alvaro, se puede hacer con transformadores de FI de 455, yo les saco el capacitor que tienen por debajo y los llevo hasta 1,2MHz sin problemas. Con el ohmetro hay que fijarse los bobinados. El que tiene 3 salidas es el que más resistencia tiene. La toma del capacitor de 470pF es la que menos resistencia tiene con respecto al colector y la que más resistencia tiene con respecto a la alimentación. Saludos C


----------



## alvaro ito (Nov 24, 2008)

Myuchas gracias. 
Entonces cual es la funcion de este transformador en el circuito que he puesto? Adaptar impedancias entre etapas solamente, dentro de un margen determinado de frecuencias? Y que influencia tiene el valor de la inductancia? Mejor alta o baja?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2008)

theremin al ataquerrrr.

El tema de las bobinas es complicado en todos los sentidos, primero porque a dia de hoy son dificiles de encontrar en tiendas de electronica y segundo por la complejidad.

Si como intuyo quieres hacerte un theremin, lo ideal es encontrar dos bobinas iguales.

El transformador es una forma de sacar señal sin sobrecarga la etapa osciladora.
Si sacas demasiada potencia el oscilador se puede apagar. En principio no es critico.
La parte critica esta en la otra bobina, el condensador de pF y el colector del transistor
Intenta que el nodo colector/bobina/condensador esten cerca, el resto del circuito no es critico.


----------



## alvaro ito (Nov 25, 2008)

Un tio que se hizo uno ya me dio la referencia exacta (es de Mouser), y el pcb ya esta diseñado partiendo de un pdf de la casa que los fabrica (Theremax Paia, por si a alguien le interesa). En ese pdf viene un plano de colocacion de los componentes con las pistas dibujadas, y con eso, un programa de pcb, el esquema (que tambien viene) y paciencia pues listo.
Lo malo es que el pedido a Mouser (E.E.U.U) cuesta 20 euros de gastos de envio para cuatro euros de las cuatro bobinas. Pero alguien de otro foro, de radioaficion, me dice que el tiene y que me regala unas cuantas de las rojas de f.i. de las radios de AM.
A ver que sale de aqui y si no explota todo.


----------



## NedNik (Feb 25, 2022)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> In spanish please. 🙏🏼


Hola, tengo exactamente el mismo problema al hacer Theremax. ¿Qué se te ocurrió con las bobinas del oscilador L1, L2, L3, L4? Apreciaría tu ayuda. Saludos Ned


----------

